# Fowlmere Airfield Museum



## Geedee (Jul 30, 2018)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2018)

Nice to see you back.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2018)

Great shots there Gary!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 30, 2018)

Sweet stuff.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2018)

Great stuff Gary.
Darned shame that the campsite we used to use at Fowlmere is no more, as I'd be a regular visitor to the Museum, although I'll make a point of calling in when at DX or the local area.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2018)

Great stuff Gary!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for posting Gary. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2018)

Damn Gary!


----------



## rochie (Aug 1, 2018)

very nice Gary, will visit when next in the area, probably with Terry !


----------

